# Error 0210 Stuck Key 28



## Sadeq (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

I am using a Think Pad L420 and when I tried to re-start my computer today got an error - "Error 0210 Stuck Key 28". Unable to proceed from here. Please help.

Cheers,
Sadeq


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

hi.

according to this on the lenovo forum..


> the problem was finally fixed by a Lenovo technician, the mainboard was exchanged under warranty.


----------

